# Terrible Situation???



## Guest (Apr 10, 2004)

Hey everyone, I was out on the chain of lakes area around Cold Spring MN today. My friend, ShanoSmack, and I were out scouting for new potential areas for duck hunting this fall and we ran into hundreds of CORMORANTS everywhere we went. I know I've seen other posts saying these birds are harmful, but why are they harmful?? Is it towards game fish or waterfowl? We saw a few pairs of Can mixed in with a few hundred of these black bastards.

Any info would be appreciated. Also, isn't there a plan to start a season on these things???


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

They are big time fish eaters.


----------



## JK (Mar 26, 2004)

Heard they can wipe out walleye population in a lake in a short period of time. There was a season on them a few years back by permit for certain areas and lakes. From Cold Spring area lots of time spent on chain. Also think that something should be done. As far as duck hunting spots good luck way over crowded :-? mostly in early season. Did you cast any lines? Any bites? Plan on hitting the lakes this week.


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

They don't stop eating. Eat and poop, eat and poop, a never ending cycle. ND is infested with these parasites. They make ugly noises to make matters worse.


----------



## snowflake (Apr 2, 2004)

About 6yrs. ago when I lived in Co. cormorants invaded a res. I fished for eyes,and by the time they left after about 3 weeks they had all but destroyed the food base in that lake Also ,I'm sure due to this, the eye fishing went to [email protected]#*@  .A number of us that fished that particular water petitioned the DGF in co to restock the lake w/minnows,and they actually listened to us!! That was a one time invasion,but from what I understand it has come back to life,even after almost drying-up from the drought the last few yrs. out there.BEWARE THE EAT,CRAP,EAT,CRAP,BLACK HEATHEN BIRDS FROM HELL!!!!! :sniper:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Brewer Lake, was hit by Cormorants 2 summers ago, they spent about 3 weeks on the lake diving and eating fish. The lake is still going through recovery from their presence there. I heard rumor after about 2 weeks there, the DNR came in and strated chasing them out but it was too late. Cormorants need to be delt with immediately if there is a number of them. 1 or 2 can't kill a lake of it's fish, but when they show up in groups. I would suggest contacting the Game and Fish Department or the Department of Natural Resources as soon as you notice them invading.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Illegal to shoot. But maybe some high winds will shake the eggs out of the nests in the dark of the night. JK


----------



## Buckshot (Nov 5, 2003)

Are cormorants big bullhead eaters? If so, I could take a few hundred and feed them for a few weeks. I know a few lakes that are loaded to the gills of fingerling-sized bullhead. So much so that no other fish will survive in the waters. Personally, I don't think its possible to wipe out that population.

I have heard rumor that MN was thinking about creating a season for Cormorants......just a rumor though!


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

In 1997 there was an attempt to open a conservation season on double-crested cormorants. The legislation was sponsored by, I believe, Colin Peterson and a representative from New York.

New York did implement a state facilitated kill of cormorants in 1998, most notably in the Lake Oneida region. It has been quite a while since I have looked at the research, but if my memory serves me correctly, cormorants ate over 2/3 of yearling walleye, and another 1/2 of the remaining 2nd year walleye.

Reasons for the boom of cormorant populations on Lake Onieda have been linked to the introduction of zebra mussels, which effectively filter the water making it nearly gin clear. Since cormorants are sight feeders, this gave them an advantage of spotting young fish and subsequently feeding on them.

In my unscientific opinion, I would say that cormorant populations have exploded in ND in the last 10 years. It is not uncommon to see them roosting by the hundreds on devils lake, and they are now a common sight on small ponds and sloughs that I never knew had any fish (my guess is that they are feeding on tadpoles, crawfish and frogs).

It wouldn't hurt my feelings at all if the GNF started an egg shaking or oiling program, and it's easy enough to find their rookeries.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Since they eat fish they're probably a help to waterfowl in most cases. Obviously you don't want them cleaning out a lake full of eyes but I would consider it a help for them to clean out a slough full of rough fish or minnows.


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

I would be the first to deal with the cormies on DL. Heck, it would give me something to do when fishing was slow. They are easy to get close to when they are tending to their babies. I guarantee I could single handidly wipe out all the cormies on DL. It might take a a couple months, but it would be worth the effort.

Save a walleye, shoot a cormie.


----------



## Kansas Kid (Nov 20, 2003)

We have tons of them here right now. I wish they would open the season on them.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2004)

I don't know how any eyes' could survive with that many of the black bastards on the chain!!


----------

